# Give It A Caption - #2



## SifuPhil (Sep 4, 2013)

Since you folks did SO well on #1 I'm going to inflict #2 upon you!

Here we go - please remain seated at all times and keep your hands and legs inside the car ...



*GIVE IT A CAPTION! *


----------



## GDAD (Sep 4, 2013)

But love we're Married now, why, Do I still have to wear this CONDOM?


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 4, 2013)

Madam Lash and Gimp arrested in Sex Parlour raid!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 4, 2013)

LOL@Di!

"_Cuthbert grudgingly acquiesced to Tillie's demands for oral gratifications_"


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 4, 2013)

Call the doctor again, Mabel, and ask how long till you are past the infectious stage.


----------



## Anne (Sep 4, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Call the doctor again, Mabel, and ask how long till you are past the infectious stage.




                                      :lofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 4, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Call the doctor again, Mabel, and ask how long till you are past the infectious stage.



Yeah, that one. :lofl:


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 5, 2013)

_*When i said i wanted Space i didn't expect you to go there*_


----------



## Michael. (Sep 5, 2013)

.

* I feel utterly out of my depth standing here.*

.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 5, 2013)

"When are you going to brush your teeth, dear?"


----------



## That Guy (Sep 5, 2013)

Diver Dan late for his portrait, again.


----------



## Anne (Sep 5, 2013)

"Humph....Seriously, Wesley; I told you - t'wasn't me - t'was the dog."


----------



## Sid (Sep 5, 2013)

I'll bet you don't mess with the maid while I am at Mother's.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 6, 2013)

Selma Van Pissant found as good as new aboard Titanic.


----------

